# هدية حتسعد جدا مستخدمى primavera 3.1 - فيها حل لمشكلة كبيرة جدا



## E.Mohamed Hendy (4 يوليو 2008)

هدية حتسعد جدا مستخدمى primavera 3.1 - فيها حل لمشكلة كبيرة جدا
المشكلة هى
عندما تريد استخدام الماوس فى تحريك الصفحات لا تعرف
هنا الحل
برنامج بسيط يحل لك هذة المشكلة فى سابقة لهذا المنتدى


----------



## mena01234 (5 يوليو 2008)

البرنامج رائع و يعمل بكفاءة

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## CVLMASTER (6 يوليو 2008)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور 







اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأسألك الجنة وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
و أعوذ بك من النار وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
وأسألك من الخير ما سألك منه نبيك و رسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
و أستعيذك مما أستعاذك منه عبدك و رسولك محمد صلى اللةعليه وسلم
وأسألك ما قضيت لي من أمر أن تجعل عاقبته رشدا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
​


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (6 يوليو 2008)

عزيزى المهندس / محمد هندى 
أسعدنى كثيرا" أن تقابلنا بعد مرور أكثر من عشر سنوات لم نتقابل منذ أن كنا نعمل سويا" فى مشروع واحد 
واعجبنى جدا" القفزات الهائله التى أنجزتها فى مجال أدارة المشروعات وأتمنى أن تستمر فى هذا المجال وبنفس الهمه
أتمنى أن نجتمع دائما" على خير وملفك المرفق جميل والأجمل مجموعة الملفات التى منحتنى نسخه منها أكثر من رائعه
أشكرك جدا" وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## Jamal (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج الرائع
ننتظر المزيد منك


----------



## virtualknight (7 يوليو 2008)

جزيل الشكر أخي العزيز.


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (8 يوليو 2008)

زودك الله من تقاك
ومن النار وقاك
و للفضيلة هداك
وللجنة دعاك
والفردوس مأواك


----------



## mbdarsh (12 يوليو 2008)

مش عارف أشكرك ازاي


----------



## سائد السلع (17 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ياخي


----------



## م/أسامة (25 يوليو 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (26 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed82 (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على البرنامج الجميل


----------



## eqramy (15 يونيو 2009)

ممتازززززززززززززززززززززززز جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وسدد خطاكم يا بشمهندس محمد


----------



## MouneerPMP (15 يونيو 2009)

.......................جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000000000000000


----------



## Eng.A1 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## maseer (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hardyheart (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا أخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

العفو لو سمحت اني حملت البرنامج ولكن يكف يعمل بالضبط على التصفح ياريت التوضيح


----------



## eng.noor78 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير ................................


----------



## mezohazoma (18 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (18 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخى العزيز


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (18 فبراير 2011)

ولكن البرنامج لا يعمل ممكن الشرح


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mezohazoma (17 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## نضال هديب (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك اخي ازادك الله من علمه وجزاك كل خير على نشره لينتفع به من يريد


----------



## magnum1272003 (21 مايو 2011)

ما شاء الله هذا في حد ذاته إنجاز ولكن لي سؤال هل هناك من لا يزال يستخدم هذا الإصدار؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng_tarekkamal (28 يونيو 2013)

primavera p3 4shared.com - free file sharing and storage - Login


----------



## يسرى191 (28 يونيو 2013)

جرب اعمل ريفريش و الماوس هيشتغل معاك ان شاء الله


----------

